# New to the VDUB scene



## McNeilGTI (Aug 8, 2011)

Yo! names Adam, im new to the VDub scene but not the "car scene"

Hate all you want but i came from the "JDM" scene where i owned a 1995 acura integra. after doing a swap i just kept encountering problems. so i went to a VW dealership and purcashed a 2007 VW golf GTI. i love this thing always have loved vdubs just never got into the scene.

any advice on exausht, and coils i should get? like i said im new to the vw scene

any help is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

McNeilGTI said:


> Yo! names Adam, im new to the VDub scene but not the "car scene"
> 
> Hate all you want but i came from the "JDM" scene where i owned a 1995 acura integra. after doing a swap i just kept encountering problems. so i went to a VW dealership and purcashed a 2007 VW golf GTI. i love this thing always have loved vdubs just never got into the scene.
> 
> ...


Make your way over to the MKV forums and welcome.

With that car you want to check your cam follower, maybe get a catch can installed to make sure your intake valves stay nice and clean and make sure you regualarly rev to 6000 rpms for the same purpose. :laugh:

Oh yeah, no one will really hate on JDM stuff here. They are just as nice as VWs if not better in some ways but its really personal preference and most people on here get that.


----------

